

After a century on ice, a notebook sheds light on an Antarctic disaster - dhillonj
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2014/1027/After-a-century-on-ice-a-notebook-sheds-light-on-an-Antarctic-disaster-video

======
Aloha
Too bad the article doesn't say what light is shed.

------
mikemarotti
Does anyone know if the raw text of the page scans is available yet?

